# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  പ്രാണന്റെ മെഴുതിരി.-ഒരു അനുപല്ലവി ( ( എന്റെ

## binz

*വിയർപ്പാൽ നനഞ്ഞ നിൻ കൈക്കുമ്പിളിലെൻ* 
*വിറപൂണ്ട ഹൃദയം പകർന്ന നേരം* 
*അറിഞ്ഞുവോ നീയെന്റെ* * നൊമ്പരച്ചൂടിൽ* 
*ഉരുകിയൊഴുകുമെൻ പ്രാണന്റെ മെഴുതിരി.

ഒരു തുള്ളി മിഴിനീരില്*  ഞാനൊളിപ്പിച്ചതു  
ഒരു സാഗരത്തിന്റെ ആത്മനിവേദനം;
ഒരു നിശ്വാസക്കാറ്റിന്റെ ചിറകേറിപ്പറന്നതു
ഒരു കൊടുങ്കാറ്റിന്റെ കാറിരമ്പം*.

*വ്യഥിത മാനസത്തിന്നാത്മശോകത്തിൽ
വെന്തു നീറുന്നെന്* മിന്നാമിനുങ്ങുകള്*;**
മൌന വത്മീകത്തിലഭയം തേടുമെന്റെ
വൃഥാ സ്വപ്നത്തിന്* രാക്കിളിപ്പൈതങ്ങള്*.
*
*നിന്റെ മിഴിയിലെ ആകാശനീലിമ തേടി** 
എന്*റെ മോഹ നിലാക്കിളി പറന്നുയരവേ
ഉയിരറ്റു നിപതിച്ചൊരുചില്ലുമറയില്* തട്ടി,
നൂലറ്റു പറന്നൊരു തൂവല്* പട്ടമായ്* മനം .
*
*തുള്ളിയുറഞൊരെന്* മിഴിനീർത്തളത്തിൽ
ആഴ്ന്നു പോയ്* നീ തന്ന നീർമാതളപ്പൂക്കൾ
മനസ്സിന്റെ കാണാക്കയത്തിലെവിടെയോ** 
മറഞ്ഞിരിക്കുന്നിപ്പോഴും ഇതളഴിയാതെ.
*
*ഏതോ വിഷാദാഗ്നിയിലമരാന്*** 
എന്*റെ പൂമ്പാറ്റകളെന്തേ തുടിക്കുന്നു ?
നിഴല്*മറയ്ക്കുള്ളിലെന്തേ പതുങ്ങുന്നു 
നാം സൂക്ഷിച്ചസ്നേഹവെയില്* നാമ്പുകള്* ?
*
*നിദ്ര വിട്ടുണരാതെ ഞാന്* മയങ്ങീടിലും
മാത്രയൊന്നേ മതി നീ വിളിച്ചീടുകിൽ
പാതിമയക്കത്തിന്***  മിഴിയനക്കത്തിലും 
ത്രസിക്കുമെന്നില്* നിന്നദൃശ്യ സാമീപ്യം .
*
*മിഴിയടച്ചൊരുവേള മൌനമായിരിക്കില്*** 
കാതോരം ചേരുമെന്* സ്നേഹനിമന്ത്രണങ്ങൾ
പരശ്ശതം പല്ലവികള്*ക്കൊരേതാളവട്ടം 
അനവരതമിനിയുമതിന്* തനിയാവര്*ത്തനം*

----------


## kallan pavithran

:Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

:Band:  :Band: 
ugran.. :Partytime2:

----------


## binz

> 





> ugran..


Thank you dears..........

----------


## maryland

du:kham aanallo...
enthu patti..???  :Rolleyes:

----------


## binz

> du:kham aanallo...
> enthu patti..???


sneham eppozhum nammale dukhippikkille......

----------


## lolu

Kollam...

 :Clap:  :Clap: 
 :Clap:  :Clap: 
ACVN nte abhimana tharamaya ningal oru kalakaran koodi aanenu arinjhathil santhosham..Good work
 :Clap:  :Clap: 
 :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## binz

> Kollam...
> 
> 
> 
> ACVN nte abhimana tharamaya ningal oru kalakaran koodi aanenu arinjhathil santhosham..Good work


Njan Kridaarthanaayi...............Valare Nanni..........

----------


## lolu

> Njan Kridaarthanaayi...............Valare Nanni..........


Ee thread link eduthu group il um idu

----------


## maryland

> Ee thread link eduthu group il um idu


valare nalla suggestion... @binz-nu sammathamaano..? :Kalikkuva:

----------


## binz

> valare nalla suggestion... @binz-nu sammathamaano..?


Theeerchayaayum.......!!!!!

----------


## maryland

> Theeerchayaayum.......!!!!!


link ittu..
2 Likes-um kitti.. :Thnku:

----------


## binz

> link ittu..
> 2 Likes-um kitti..


100% share um Maryland nu.................

----------


## Spunky

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## krishnaranni

kollam :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## binz

> 


Thank you....



> kollam


Thank you...............

----------


## Naradhan

@binz Vaayikkan bhudhimuttaanu .... oru manglish versionum koode idumo ..? Enikku kavithakal valare ishtamaanu ...  :Yes:

----------


## binz

@Naradhan 

Thank you.....................

----------


## binz

> @binz Vaayikkan bhudhimuttaanu .... oru manglish versionum koode idumo ..? Enikku kavithakal valare ishtamaanu ...


Sure... by late evening....

----------


## maryland

> Sure... by late evening....


evening late aayallo... :Shuriken:

----------


## lolu

> evening late aayallo...


Ella divasavum evening undallo

----------


## maryland

> Ella divasavum evening undallo


athu njaan marannu... :Sorry:

----------


## Ottayaan

Binz..  :Clapping:  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Naradhan

@binz .... sadhanam kayyilundo .. ?

----------


## maryland

> @binz .... sadhanam kayyilundo .. ?


late evening aayilla polum... :Gathering:

----------


## Naradhan

> late evening aayilla polum...


Late aayi vanthaaum latest aayi vannaal mathiyaarunnu ...  :Secret:

----------


## maryland

> Late aayi vanthaaum latest aayi vannaal mathiyaarunnu ...


binz aayathukondu viswasikkaam.. :Flood:

----------


## binz

> Binz..


 @ottayan

Thank you for the support...............

----------


## maryland

> @ottayan
> 
> Thank you for the support...............


 :Band: 
adutha kavithakkulla samayamaayi.. :Clap:

----------


## binz

> adutha kavithakkulla samayamaayi..


Oru Manglish version idanamennoru request pending undu.... Time kittaathathu kondu kazhinjilla.... May be today.....
Adutha kavitha eppol venamenkilum prathyakshappedaam.....
Nilavil ullathu kurachukoode readership varatte.........

----------


## sirius

binz kalaki........................

nice work............

----------


## maryland

:Band:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Band:

----------


## maryland

1067 views already... :Partytime2:  :Clap:

----------


## lolu

> 1067 views already...


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## JabbaR

Kollaaam macha  :Clap3:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> 


ith ningalde official thread aakio  :Laughing:

----------


## lolu

* പ്രകാശം ഒളിപ്പിച്ചു വെക്കാനുള്ളതല്ല അത് പരത്തണം ...പ്രകാശം പരക്കട്ടെ*

----------


## maryland

2277 views now... :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## lolu

> 2277 views now...


 :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:  :Band:

----------


## lolu

binz puthiya kavitha ezhuthukayanu  :Coool:

----------

